# filing tax



## Bunnies0428 (6 mo ago)

three years now ///////havent filed taxes. anyone have had experience of this kind of situation ?????? thanks-bunny


----------



## Bunnies0428 (6 mo ago)

I haven’t filed taxes for three years anyone have any advice or experience of this kind of situation ? outcomes??? thanks - bunny


----------



## Bunnies0428 (6 mo ago)

I haven’t paid my taxes for three years I haven’t made it to too much but over 8000 a year could Uber deactivate my account


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Uber is not your problem. You might try calculating your taxes. You may owe little or nothing after deductions. But I wouldn't let it build up any further. If you owe more than you can afford look into an "Offer in Compromise" with the IRS.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

1) you should file otherwise the IRS will simply tax you on what has been reported and claim you owe all of it. 
2) you will probably get money back if you do it right.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Turbo tax... fill it out online, print and mail. Simple


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Bunnies0428 said:


> I haven’t filed taxes for three years anyone have any advice or experience of this kind of situation ? outcomes???


😏 Don’t worry…they’ll come to you!









Welcome to UP.net!


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

After so many years (I forget) you can only paper file. Also, expect a ton of interest to be added along with late fees. Freedom has high interest rates and loan shark penalties especially under the current regime. Good Luck!


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Hire a tax pro


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

If this is real, hire a tax professional and get your taxes for the last years years done ASAP. The IRS will find out eventually.

This question posted 3 times by the same member. Seems obvious to me.


----------



## Gman67 (Aug 19, 2021)

Bunnies0428 said:


> I haven’t filed taxes for three years anyone have any advice or experience of this kind of situation ? outcomes??? thanks - bunny


Go to a tax lawyer and get him to file for a fresh start initiative, as long as you don't have alot of assets. It usually costs about a thousand dollars but they can get what you owe down to pennies on the dollar.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

How many threads are you going to create about this topic? If you haven't filed for 3 years, why are you worried about it now?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

New member posted this question 3 times. And no response on any any thread. I call bullshit and @Seamus.

Update… I see now they merged 3 threads into one.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Illini said:


> How many threads are you going to create about this topic? If you haven't filed for 3 years, why are you worried about it now?


She/he started 3 threads so apparently one for each year he/she allegedly didn’t file taxes.


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

Invisible said:


> The IRS will find out eventually.


The IRS already knows!
They just have not acted, yet.
The penalty for late payment is *1/2% (1/4% for months covered by an installment agreement) of the tax due for each month or part of a month your payment is late*.
The penalty increases to 1% per month if the IRS sends a notice of intent to levy, and you don't pay the tax due within 10 days from the date of the notice.

Since she only made ~$8,000 the taxes may be low and a payment plan may be offered.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Go to H & R Block during off-season. They'll take care of it inexpensively...maybe for free...they did for me in a disputed amount owed. I stayed with H&R for 20 years before they got too expensive.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

I second H&R Block, make sure you get as much information as possible to them, including any personal tragedy as there is unknown tax credits, not only for miles driven, but other events in life that can reduce your tax burden.

Unfortunately you can do much about Social Security, but you'll want that later so pay into it.


----------

